# decor



## greenman909 (Sep 22, 2007)

i have a 55 gal cichlid tank and i want to make vast amounts amounts of caves, holes and hiding places. i have seen many aqarium photos that have awsome cichlid cave setups if anyone could point me in the right place to find material to do that that would be awsome


----------



## Obsidian (May 20, 2007)

Lots of rocks. This has been done in many different ways. If you have river rocks or granite around you then those are great. Another rock that can be used are slate, witch can be stacked for making caves. I am sure there are a bunch of other rocks that can be used. If you want to use plants of some kind I recommend plastic or silk (silk is awesome). Many Cichlids will uproot live plants. Branches are good as well.

When putting down rocks it helps to have plastic egg-crate material (found at building supply stores) to help even out the weight of the rocks, but it is not necessary. I didn't use any in mine and I have a ton of rocks.

Hope that helps


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Don't forget-you'll need to make sure you can get into all those hidey holes with a siphon come water-change time!


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

> Don't forget-you'll need to make sure you can get into all those hidey holes with a siphon come water-change time!


Ha, you wish. I have 3 buckets/kiity litter bins that I fill with rocks from my 55 before I can wash the gravel. River rock from a landscape place, PVC pipe cut into lenghths and upsidedown strawberry pots are my most common decor. There are some nice, lightweight, fake rocks on the market now, but to fil a tank would be expensive. Two 5 gallon pails of river rock cost me < $20.


----------

